
Who Has Enough Cash to Get Through the Coronavirus Crisis? - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/23/opinion/emergency-savings-coronavirus.html
======
stephenr
That page is really poorly designed - I thought by ad/tracker blocker was
causing a font to not load, but it turns out you just have to scroll down a
third of the page to get to any text.

On the topic, I guess I'm reasonably OK. Work has not been affected (and my
current primary client's business is increasing right now, and in areas that
at least partially benefit from people 'stuck' at home).

If the unlikely happened and work just literally dried up tomorrow, with no
other prospects of work, my company (i.e the company I own, and I issue
invoices through) could keep paying salary + the few other expenses it has for
about four months without either client invoices or other income (e.g. the
government here has pushed banks to allow a 6-month delay on both interest and
principal debt repayments).

Personally (well, as a family, not including in-laws etc) we have just over
4-months after tax salary saved, so if push comes to shove (i.e. reducing non-
essentials) that could probably be stretched to 8 months or even a year (we
have no mortgage/rent repayments, and while we have some credit card debt at
the moment, it's not huge).

I am not sure I'd be so confident, if it weren't for the relatively low cost
of living here.

